# Vivaldi: Bassoon Concertos



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Gustavo Núñez / Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Vivaldi: Bassoon Concertos

Release Date February 12, 2016
Duration59:24
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateApril, 2015
Recording Location
St. Johns Smith Square, London, UK

3.5R


----------

